# Thunder Jacket.



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I purchased one for Vendetta. She is a very excitable girl always walking around wiggling her butt acting silly. I read where this jacket is suppose to calm them down. I recieved it last week on tuesday. I wanted to wait to use it when I would be around. I put it her on this morning when after 30 minutes of fetch and 20 mins of obedience hadn't settled her down. She is like a different dog she is calm and relaxed. 

I would reccomend this for anyone with an excitable dog.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

that's crazy! how does it work???


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

It applies pressure. Pressure has been been shown to have a calming effect on the nervouse sysytem.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

what is this product? i've never heard of it. can you provide a link if at all possible?


----------



## bigred7999 (Aug 3, 2009)

I dont know which one you have i have heard heard of people wraping their dog with ace banage and some types of jackets. here are two that i looked at before but didnt know if it actualy works.

Anxiety Wrap - Anxiety Wrap Product

Dog Anxiety Treatment | Cures Noise Anxiety In Dogs | Thundershirt.com

and Im sure there must be many more .. i would also like to know which one you have!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Dog Anxiety Treatment | Cures Noise Anxiety In Dogs | Thundershirt.com

It was only 36$ well worth the price.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

hmmm.... interesting. this maybe the answer to nismo's separation anxiety


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

That is one of the things it says it helps with. 

Native Americans swaddle their babies, They say it is like being in the womb a very calming effect on the child. This jacket is the same thing. It has velcro so you can tighten it up. Vendetta was very calm after I put it on her. I want my sister to use on the car ride into town on monday. I have to work so she will be bring Miss V to me and V doesn't like the car if I'm not there. So I hope this helps.


----------



## FoulPhil (Jun 30, 2009)

That's pretty crazy...


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Interesting...


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

So it works for very excitable dogs?


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Vendetta was like a diferent dog yesterday when I put it on her.


----------

